# I need info about regeneration



## Fillerup (Sep 20, 2006)

I have 4 plants ready to harvest. They have been through hell and seem a little behind time wise, but they nearly died 3 times and have been over nuked, flushed, you name it.
My question is that because of all the newbie screw-ups I did not get to clone any of them. They are Northern lights, Early misty, Big Bud and Red haired Skunk. Is it possible to reveg them and regenerate enough to get some clones and possibly keep them as mothers or what?
My main reason for wanting to do this is that I would rather re-veg then buy seeds again so time is not a big issue.
I am using soil and a 1000 HID in a room about 8 X 10 (I have a second 1000 if needed).


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 20, 2006)

Fillerup said:
			
		

> I have 4 plants ready to harvest. They have been through hell and seem a little behind time wise, but they nearly died 3 times and have been over nuked, flushed, you name it.
> My question is that because of all the newbie screw-ups I did not get to clone any of them. They are Northern lights, Early misty, Big Bud and Red haired Skunk. Is it possible to reveg them and regenerate enough to get some clones and possibly keep them as mothers or what?
> My main reason for wanting to do this is that I would rather re-veg then buy seeds again so time is not a big issue.
> I am using soil and a 1000 HID in a room about 8 X 10 (I have a second 1000 if needed).


*I myself have never done it but it can be done. We have had a few members over here reveg their ladies with no or little problems at all. I would give it a shot. The worst thing that can happen is it don't work. If it does work you'll have a mother plant that you can take clones from. Good luck man.  *


----------



## HGB (Sep 21, 2006)

Fillerup said:
			
		

> Is it possible to reveg them and regenerate enough to get some clones and possibly keep them as mothers or what?



sure it will work....

after harvest flush real good and start back on veg nutes and 24 hour light and just wait.....

secound pic is the girl about 3 weeks into reveg and first pic is recent....

this is my main back bone for all my bred'n (white Russian) and she is very much preggers right now  

plant is 11 months old and will be reveg'n it again just becouse i can....

small root prune helps a bit as well and can toss a couple of pics of that up if ya want...


grow on


----------



## Fillerup (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks, nice pics. I guess after all I have read it comes down to do or die. If the re-veg works I save 4 strains of good bud and the clones I should have taken the first time around. The only reason I did not try cloning is that I ended up almost killing them 3 times and had to flush them (over nuted them).  I desperately want to get some clones. Starting from seeds I bough 50 seeds I am left with 4 plants. It has been a long rather expensive year, but I am sure it will pay off if this re-veg works and I get some Mothers and hopefully some clones.


----------



## HGB (Sep 21, 2006)

Fillerup said:
			
		

> Thanks, nice pics. I guess after all I have read it comes down to do or die.



your welcome  

main thing is to flush real good and get em back on a light dose of veg nutes...

expect the plant to do nothing for 2-4 weeks at first then once it get's going you should be able to take clones in another 3-4 weeks... so like 2 months for clones from the start....

good luck


----------

